# How are leaks found?



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## furrito (Aug 16, 2011)

Good question...

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## stonehenge1861 (Jun 7, 2011)

You find them when you step on a wet spot in the floor







but seriously, would be cool to know haha

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

I think if we found out, so would the bosses of the leakers, getting them fired and ending the leaks ;-)

sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


----------



## Forgetful (Jul 23, 2011)

I always wondered too but I assume it's fight club rules.

Tin foil theory is HTC leaks them out so the Damn Good Devs we have here can fix HTC's mistakes.


----------



## Android_Addict (Sep 24, 2011)

stonehenge1861 said:


> You find them when you step on a wet spot in the floor but seriously, would be cool to know haha
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki










good one! It would be cool to know the source though but as posted before, if we knew then they [HTC] would too and probably put an end to it

Edit: for some reason the RW app isn't letting me quote the post just before mine







but that's one I didn't think of  I remember reading that the broken voicemail on the 2.whatever ruu was fixed by a dev in no time.

Sent from my CleanRezound using RootzWiki


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Its all a conspiricy HTC and vzw put out there own stuff as "leaks" so they can see how good it works and if people like it and where the talent is. And also to find moles in their own ranks.









sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

very funny stuff guys! I supposed i was angling more for are they from employees or are they from people who know where to look (hacks) or from files being accidentally posted where the public can get them?


----------



## Ameshican (Jun 10, 2011)

gammaxgoblin said:


> very funny stuff guys! I supposed i was angling more for are they from employees or are they from people who know where to look (hacks) or from files being accidentally posted where the public can get them?


From what I gather from all the leaks on the Android phones I've had, leaks were given to select devs by people who work with the software for the carriers. I've always pictured an employee who works for a carrier who throws a copy of an ruu that's being developed on a flash drive and giving it to his developer buddy. But who really knows.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## RCMarks314 (Sep 9, 2011)

Well if it does get leaked on purpose they don't watch the forums to see what needs fixed. If they did we'd get awsome ROMs from the start. I mean why did we get gingerbread without voicemail, proper ringtones,and dialer drain.


----------



## XxNLGxX (Jul 9, 2011)

When we used to get Blackberry leaks, they were kept in a portal that carrier testers had access to. You just needed to befriend someone who had access to the portal









Sent from my HTC Mecha using RootzWiki


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

RCMarks314 said:


> Well if it does get leaked on purpose they don't watch the forums to see what needs fixed. If they did we'd get awsome ROMs from the start. I mean why did we get gingerbread without voicemail, proper ringtones,and dialer drain.


 Sometimes you'd think that's in fact why they get "leaked", to get a wider test audience. Clearly not....


----------

